# Low Soil pH



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

To raise my soil pH they recommended adding 30 lbs of lime per 1000 sf2, but is that Calcitic or Dolomite lime? I'm not trying to meet the crop magnesium requirements so I assume a calcitic is okay. Am I over thinking this?

Also, any advice on the major nutrient requirements of 10-0-4 or 38-0-0. I've used Safer Brand Lawn Restore (9-0-2) in the past with great success, but it's expensive.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The reported Mg levels are sufficient and Mg ratios are fine for healthy turf. I'd advise against any attempt to raise Mg values. Use a calcitic lime (many contain some amount of Mg anyway).
Any of those fertilizers will work. Pick your poison. Retest next year to see if adjustment is needed.


----------



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you for the recommendation. I picked up a 50lb bag of Turfcare AMP-XC Enhanced Hi-Cal Lime - pelletized limestone, humcic, and iron. I also grabbed a 50lb bag of Growstar 12-0-2 fertilizer and will do a split application this Fall 2019 and Spring 2020.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You need a bigger bag or more bags. Common to apply 3-4# of N/M in the Fall for KBG. 1#/M Sept, Oct and Nov, depending on your climate in Maine, that might be Aug, Sept and Oct. In any case you should probably apply more than [email protected]/M this Fall.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@wtodd_h Your pH is not that of a catastrophe . Not for KBG. Avoid AS fertilizers for a little bit too. Slack also organics that may have micros... It is all readily available to your grass at this pH, that's good news.


----------

